
Apple to Combine iPhone, iPad, and Mac Apps by 2021, Says Bloomberg - yannovitch
https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/20/18233001/apple-marzipan-universal-apps-iphone-ipad-mac-2021-rumor
======
Dahoon
Windows 8. Now with Apple theme.

